# Atonality and Root Movement



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Western tonality is based on a harmonic "model" which is a scale. These scale steps are assigned "functions" within that scale, all in relation to the starting "key" note of the scale.
> These functions are derived from the harmonic series, and the intervallic relationships with that "hierarchy" and all other scale "models" of that hierarchy.
> 
> We must accept it as a "given" that the 12-note division of the octave is based on Pythagorean-derived "stacking" or projection of fifths; this generates all 12 notes. The diatonic C major scale is a partial realization of this 12-cycle, but it stops at 7: F-C-G-D-A-E-B (the fact that we start on C is one of those quirks of historical development).
> ...


----------

